# Fs200 Fuel Line



## B-Edwards (Nov 22, 2014)

My trimmer started leaking gas where the line comes through the top of the tank so I go to the local Stihl dealer to buy a new one, the schematic shows two lines. What's the other line for?

I'm guessing the pissy ass ethanol is what screwed up the line to begin with. That **** should be banned.

I found a store now that sells gas without ethanol so that's all ill buy from now on.

The local store would have to order the line and that's a trip back for me to pick it up so I decided to order it myself. Do any of you have a suggestion of who to order from? 


Thanks for any help.


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 22, 2014)

Ok a little searching shows the second line comes from the primer bulb, still need a source to order from if any of you have a reliable one?


----------

